# Wonderful site - track weight loss, food & exercise



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I use this it is a great motivator. I enjoy reading on there forums.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have joined another calorie counter


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I absolutely adore MyFitnessPal, it is without a doubt the BEST calorie counter available. I am FURIOUS that my stupid POS Blackberry will NOT run the app. Can't wait to upgrade to an iPhone this summer and be able to have the app at my finger tips!

My name is MacabreMikolaj if you want to friend me!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I joined and think it is great. Unfortunately the broadband that I have is SOOOOO slow and pathetic that I got frustrated because it was taking me so long to do my meals. I will try there again later on, hopefully NZ internet system will get up to speed one day.


----------



## avajohnson (Mar 15, 2012)

It is the best calorie counting site I have ever encountered.

_____________________________
*kickboxing academy*


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm on there as JSecret. I'm at 500 and some odd days in a row logged on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robarthurjr (Apr 25, 2012)

Even (or especially) on bad/splurge days. It’s only if you write things down that you know what you are doing. I’m not saying don’t have the Peking Duck. I am saying, at least know what having the Peking Duck means.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I also love MFP after having run the gamut. Fair warning though, there is a good bit of poison in the forums if you don't watch where you step - body shaming, etc. I wasted a whole afternoon reading 14 pages about a curvy girl upset that "fat" people identified as "curvy" and how much it annoyed her. I mean, give me a break - it wasn't so much her, but some of the other comments that came along about how fat people are "gross" and "disgusting" that really made my blood boil. Once I got caught up, I couldn't look away - like a car wreck... whole afternoon of my life that I cannot get back!

So.. as I choose to keep my path positive I tend to try to stay out of them. My username is withabandon.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I just downloaded this app! Way awesome!
too bad I created my account 2 days before my diet


----------



## Daeraelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I have used sparkpeople.com in the past. You give them your weight, how much you want to lose in a certain timeframe (they don't allow for more than two pounds a week I think), your dietary restrictions. They will provide you with a weekly or monthly menu, different foods everyday that can be edited and a grocery list can be printed off. They also count how many of ounces of water you drink a day, they give you certain days for exercise, and even show some that can be done for strength without any gym equipment. So you enter in food, drink, exercise. It keeps track of your ratio of protein, carbs, and fat and gives you a graph of what you've eaten vs what you should be eating. I haven't used it in years, but even without losing weight it helped me clean the junk out of my diet and make healthier choices when grocery shopping. It used to be free, I believe it still is.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Eek! I've lost 10lbs on myfitnesspal in a week. Awesome app!


----------

